# Can't open NEF files in Photoshop



## invisible (Aug 15, 2009)

Had my first photoshoot with my new used D300 today. Now I'm trying to open the files in Photoshop Elements 5 (where never had problems with my D70s) and I'm getting this message: "*Cannot open DSC_5627.NEF because it's the wrong type of file*". Any ideas how to fix this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## invisible (Aug 15, 2009)

Nevermind, found the reason. Had to upgrade to a newer version of the Camera RAW plugin, and problem solved.


----------

